

Is It Time To Get Rid Of The Linux OS Model In The Cloud? (2012) - slacka
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/1/19/is-it-time-to-get-rid-of-the-linux-os-model-in-the-cloud.html

======
dragonwriter
Its certainly worthwhile to experiment with alternatives, but the various
levels solve a wide array of problems -- perhaps not in the most efficient way
for the cloud, to be sure -- and its not going to be time to get rid of the
current model until there's a new model that adequately solves all of those
problems that remain relevant in the cloud _and_ provides performance benefits
sufficient to outweight the costs of the model _not_ be consistent with the
model used elsewhere in computing (reducing, e.g., the utility of shared
tooling and experience.)

I think that will probably happen fairly quickly for specialized alternative
models for narrow domains (it probably already has -- I think I've seen that
there are some in use now, and I'm sure there's more that I haven't heard
about that are being used internally in private clouds by actors that don't
talk much about what they do inside), but a general purpose replacement for
the status quo style of OS stack for the cloud environment seems farther off.

------
lantastic
Sounds a lot like the direction Erlang on Xen (<http://erlangonxen.org/>) is
taking.

